# So whats the USB ports for??



## |)arkstar (Dec 9, 2005)

Newbie here.....
I tried a Jumpdrive in one and it light up like it was communicating, but nothing happened. The manual says "For future use" How cryptic!!!

I like it. I am a first time DVR user also. No luckups yet for me. I build computers so you know i want to put a 400 gig drive in the thing and Hookup a laptop to it through the USB port. I will get back to you about that....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

It's just that, Future Use. I would guess that the one in the back is going to be for a network adapter I don't think you will see it turned on until they have their client server system out though. The one in the front, well your guess is as good as mine would be cool if they would allow for extra external storage to be added though.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

In theory, these are some of the things they're thinking of:

http://nds.com/personal_tv/xtv_ready.html


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> In theory, these are some of the things they're thinking of:
> 
> http://nds.com/personal_tv/xtv_ready.html


Good find, though i'm not sure why I need to print from my DVR lol


----------



## |)arkstar (Dec 9, 2005)

If thats the case then I wish they would have made the interface a couple of 1394 ports. They are faster.........


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Faster yes but they are only point to point, so in this case you could only hook up 2 devices. As it is now if they are USB 2.0 you should get decent speed and it "should" give you the ability to hook up a USB hub and use multiple devices.


----------

